# Dämpfermaße für Element 70 Bj. 2005



## pohlrobert1968 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Experten,

da ich meinem Rocky ein neues Federbein gönnen möchte, bräuchte ich die Maße des selbigen. Um dieses Bike geht's.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße aus Tirol


----------



## Nofaith (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Einbaulänge ist 165mm, Dämpferhub 38mm, Einbaubreite M8x22mm. Kannst Du aber auch einfach messen, Mitte-Mitte Dämpferbefestigung ergibt die Einbaulänge.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (29. Mai 2014)

Danke


----------

